# problems with abu 6500 ct reels?



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

I own an abu 6500 ct chrome and an abu 6500 ct big game ,both reels are in great shape but no matter what i do i really can,t get the distance out of them i feel i should be.I have stripped them both down ,cleaned the bearings and nothing seems to work.No matter how hard i chuck them i only achieve so much distance.
The chrome reel really hums when you cast it but it doesn,t seem to wobble or vibrate.They are both fishing reels not casting reels.Any ideas on what to do would be greatly appreciated
Thanks
Matt


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I hate to say it, but it may be technique. The reel will deliver, but if you can't generate the rod tip speed on your cast, having the fanciest reel won't help much. I learned a lot from Tommy Farmer when I met up with him a couple of years back and found that even with my regular fishing rigs (Wheeler 7-Dust, 525 Mag with 20lb line, 60lb shock, 6oz weight), I can hit good distance if I get my cast right. As long as the reel spins smoothly and without vibration, the bearings are lubed, and the brakes are clean, that's all it needs to do.


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

*reels*

I know what you are saying but my technique is not that bad.Even when i put one of my mag side plates on the reels i still don,t get much out of them but i generally hit between 550-650ft with my other abu reels with the magged side plates so i just don,t know
thanks
Matt


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

play wth the brake blocks...take one out...buy smaller ones..if it just one block isto fast try one block and a thicker oil in bearings...


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

*Slow reel*

Check all of the cast controls as well as the brake blocks. their should be a slight end play in the spool adjustment. Some models have a spring washer behind the left side bearing in the spool if you leave that out the spool will turn faster. expierement with all the cast controls until you find the right combination of spool speed and control. good luck.


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

jcallaham said:


> Some models have a spring washer behind the left side bearing in the spool if you leave that out the spool will turn faster.


Very true ... the 1990 back ultracast has a flat spool shim and that is seriously fast, probably the fastest they have ever made. If you leave the curled copper washer out you may struggle to get the spool centred as you will have lost about 2mm off that side effectively ... its put there for a reason so you may have to make up for it with some more shims in the endcap to get the adjustment you need to centre the spool. 

Surprised you are struggling with a chrome as they are one of the quickest out of the box of the current ABUs. They have two cast controls incidentially (apart from tuning with oil or line height that is) ... the brake blocks and your thumb ... use the endcaps purely to get the spool centred and no more as excessive end tension will push in on the bearing inners and give a braking effect as well as damaging the bearings.

Its difficult to judge as you don't describe how you serviced the reels exactly but if there's no vibrate or wobble and the bearings are not sounding rough it would suggest that your tuning is at fault i.e wrong oil or regime ..... or you are maybe getting grease finding its way into a bearing and putting the brakes on.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Bearing Care and Feeding*

I could never get the action that I wanted with my bearings until I bought a small jewelry cleaner.

I put my bearings in some kind of solvent(I use denatured alcohol or lighter fluid) and let the cleaner run for several minutes.. You may be surprised to see what comes out of supposedly clean bearings.

After cleaning, I drain them on a paper towel.

Then, I warm the bearing(s) on a hot plate and apply one drop(don't cheat) of Red Rocket Fuel. You may use a favorite bearing oil.

You will probably have to put some brake blocks back in. C2


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

Way too fussy for me ... a 5 minute soak in acetone then a shake out in a bearing bath. A couple of drops of oil applied with a needle applicater and away you go. A quick spin will disperse the oil inside the bearing. Its not so much the method or the oil you use on the bearings but doing it every session.


----------

